# Best aero storage solution on a Vias...



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Best aero storage solution on a Venge Vias...*

What are you guys using for storage solutions? I see the road bandit which I believe can bolt into the power saddle or the keg bottle system. What does everyone use and recommend? Would prefer something kinda low profile and sleek if possible and not keeping them in my jersey pocket.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Best looking bag under the seat is aeroclam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

mile2424 said:


> What are you guys using for storage solutions? I see the road bandit which I believe can bolt into the power saddle or the keg bottle system. What does everyone use and recommend? Would prefer something kinda low profile and sleek if possible and not keeping them in my jersey pocket.


If you are looking for storage and a third bottle solution try the Xlab Aero Pouch 300, the bag works with the Direct Mount Reserve Rack
Aero Pouch 300
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/accessories/swat/directmountreserverack/106185


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

If you're truly looking for the "best" solution from an aerodynamic standpoint, I think simply carrying stuff in your jersey pocket is the best. Doing so, keeps them out of the wind as much as possible in a area of very low pressure at your lower back. A very compact aero saddle bag like a clamshell might be pretty good as well. I personally, use a storage keg because I hate the way a saddle bag looks and for most rides that I do 1 bottle is fine and I'm always in an area where I can stop for a refill if i need to.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

good to know, thanks for the replies everyone. I will look into some of these options.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I use this because I don't like seat bags..

https://www.sfbags.com/products/cycling-ride-pouch

but if I had to use a seat bag it would be the previously mentioned aeroclam.


----------



## Toto76 (Jul 20, 2016)

I am using a bandit on my VIAS and I think in terms of aero and being secure it works brilliantly. It is held hard against the rear of the saddle and generally out of the wind due to my position on the bike.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like a pretty clean set up. What kind of tail light are you using as well with the aero seat post? I was eyeing the Cat Eye Rapid X3


----------



## Toto76 (Jul 20, 2016)

Rear light is a Serfas Thunderbolt. Not sure how the rubber straps will hold up in the long term as they need to be stretched quite a bit to fit around the seat post.


----------



## Wiliertoerist (Jul 12, 2016)

great tip, found the Road Bandit on the Speci website, now see if our local CS has them on stock...


----------

